# Quad a Handful - NOTW 20/3/11



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Great success story of a couple after having IVF had 2 sets of identical twin girls. They are beautiful.  

What i was a bit amused at tho is the " weekly shopping list".    I  have twins and a 9YO so basically going by their costings, mine should be on average half of it.  I dont deny that having 4 babies is expensive but.....

They say.... 21 packets of wet wipes weekly.... half that for me and it would be say 10. No way will i ever use 10 packs of wipes a week.... 2 packets (1 for bums, 1 for hands/faces) does me a fortnight or there abouts.

30 dummies a week    come on... 1/2 for me would be 15 a week?? who in their right mind buys that many dummies... surely they can sterilise and maybe each baby have 5 that they can reuse

84 yoghurts..... 1/2 for me would be 42!!!!!! even if mine had 2 a day that would be 28 a week!! no where near 42!

56 pints of milk.... we use a max of 15 pints a week and thats for the whole family.

These are just some of the things on the list that jump out at me.......  Maybe the newspaper exaggerating things but its way ott.  

I take my hat off to them tho, the mum and dad refuse benefits and both work.  But if they are going to be in a paper talking about the expense of it then they should shop in primark and asda instead of next!!  

Did anyone else catch the article in the news of the world??


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's the link folks
http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/notw/_news/1246569/British-quadruplets-start-walking.html

/links


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I too was amused by the costing!  A family member is newly pregnant and was reading it whilst at our house and was momentarily petrified until I told her it was the biggest exaggeration i'd come across in a long time!!

Lovely news though!


----------



## chocolate_teapot (Sep 10, 2008)

I always think those costings are way out - it's like the hypothetical £12,500 a year per child quoted here:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2008/jun/18/familyfinance2

We have 3 kids and don't earn that much so I can safely say we will be spending less! 

/links


----------

